# Help! Bunny hopping canter?????



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

It could be her shoes, she could have srained her leg, the shoes could have hurt her foot, there are many possible things that could have hapened. We had one of our geldings come up lame in his front right leg at the begining of this week. He had no heat, swelling, and he felt sound and everything. We don't know what caused his injury. We are doing hydrotherepy for 30 min. each day and are rubbing liniment on it and he is on stall rest. IHe is getting better each day. We are also going to try putting his foot in a bucket of epson salt and water mixture, for he might have an absess in his foot and the epson salts relieve the pain. I would maybe try one of these things. But it could be something else and you could have a vet check on it again.


----------



## lcharles (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, i just had her back shoes off last night but there was no obvious damage/pain etc. Will try resting her for a bit longer! I lunged her last night (before having shoes off) and she seemed very slightly better so fingers crossed! x i'm just trying to cancel everything out. Will hopefully have vet out on Tuesday again. I think it may be lower back pain or hips possibly...but thats a guess! she seems to have a slight 'hunters bump'. Would this effect her? Make her 'bunny hop'? x Thanks for your help, i will try that! i want her better and will try anything!! x


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats good that it is getting better. If it was the shoes, then you have the option to only shoe the horse on their front feet. 3 of our horses are only shoed on their front feet. Although it could depend on the type of activity the horse does. Jumping horses could need shoes on their back feet, but for general riding, our horses do well with shoes only on their front feet. So if the shoes on her back feet are causing her pain, then you always have to option to not have the shoes. Plus it's cheaper too


----------

